# Just a couple 'o Pickle Fork Shooters



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I saw Darrell was kind enough to get his PFS design posted in the shared forum... so I made three of them, one to keep and play with and two to go to Darrell for his use and hopefully pleasure.

There's a nice "Plain Jane" in black G10 and one in black G10 but dressed out with a contoured assymetrical grip designed for a left hand hold. The grip is made from burl walnut and really adds a LOT more stability to the design... with this one I can see Darrell doing shots we haven't even thought of yet!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The pickle fork has gone viral!


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

looks interesting!! I might get one


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank You Bill, I can't wait to get my hands on those two you made up and the wood on that Palm Swell gives a fine finished look. Both very well done. You know I will be giving those a test I will have to break something with them. 
Thank You,
Dgui


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

darrel your a lucky man!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Whats a pickle fork?









J/K good job on those Bill Darrell will love them

Hey Bill I love your sig line


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

mckee said:


> darrel your a lucky man!


You Got That Straight!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Whats a pickle fork?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

yep and in your hands instruments of precision shooting too


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice Bill, great little fork, tons of fun.
Philly


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's nice of you, Bill. Now Darrell has a couple of lifetime pf's. He can spend _*all *_of his time shooting now.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice job Bill.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I like them a lot!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Man, I'm diggin' it!


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Pickle forks are the new "big thing" haha, they look great!!








Are fork hits common??

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome Pickle Shooters!Bill, for your 130' card shot, do you still draw your bands to your ear or are you pulling them out farther? Were they doubled or are they the same tapered .05 latex single band per side? Thanks, Sean


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

how thick is the G10 you are using?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

SlingshotSean said:


> how thick is the G10 you are using?


The G10 is 1/4". G10 is very strong and you could go with 1/8" thick if you wanted to... but for comfort's sake, edge round over, I thought a minimum of 1/4" needed to be used.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun!! Well Done Bill!! Congrats Darrell.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

The acronym should really be "pocket flip shooter," I think


----------

